# flat screen tv stand



## mshep85VA (Jan 17, 2010)

how much would this cost to have built by a 757 local? Not exactly the same as the plans but similar style

http://www.plansnow.com/dn1152.html


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Why does it have to be built by a 757 local? If someone else building it is a union member have him give you a price for the build. If you are happy with the cost then have him make it. It will probably cost more than a store bought cabinet though. But you can have it built with your specs. You should not expect to cost same as store bought unit that's made by the hundreds at same time. That's what makes it custom & not look like a cookie cutter store bought unit.


----------

